# Random DIY question



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Whats 250lph converted into Gph.. I'm stumped and cant find any calculators online..

Thanks fellas


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The volume of 250L/h = 66.043 013 09 gallon/hour [US, liquid]

http://www.onlineconversion.com/


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Whatever you're doing, especially since it's a DIY project that's not enough power. You will need more power.


----------

